
Ray Kurzweil for President (Seriously?) - aespinoza
http://singularityhub.com/2012/02/12/ray-kurzweil-running-for-president-seriously/
======
davidw
He'd be a more credible candidate if he ran in 2112.

~~~
jerf
I propose a Constitutional amendment to make this automatic; if both he and
the US make it to 2112, we hold no election and just name him President.

------
draggnar
Well you can't say he lacks vision.

------
iRobot
The US president really has fuck all power to change anything, the poor man
would wither and die under his innability to do anything.

I vote IBM's Watson for president AND for every public role, ALL politicians
are bent IMHO

------
Craiggybear
No. He'll pass a law requiring us all to be cyber-converted. Whether the tech
is mature or not.

